# DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Immer mehr Online-Anbieter verzichten auf den unbeliebten Kopierschutz DRM und der Nutzer freut sich nun wieder seine Musik auf beliebigen Medien kopieren und abspielen zu können. Aber weiß er auch das es in Zukunft besser wäre, seine Musikdateien wie seine Augäpfel zu hüten?

Der Grund dafür ist die neue Urheberschutzmaßnahme "digitales Wasserzeichen". Sinn dieser neuen Technik ist es die Interessen der Urheber mit den Wünschen der Nutzer zu verbinden. Konkret bedeutet dies, dass eine MP3 Datei, auf Grundlage des Frequenzmusters, nach Abschluss des Kaufes, einen bestimmten Zahlencode hinzugeschrieben bekommt, der beim Abspielen vom menschlichen Gehör nicht wahrgenommen werden kann. Dies führt dazu, dass Urheber zukünftig Mp3 Dateien, die öffentlich angeboten werden, eindeutig dem Ursprung zuordnen können. Wer jetzt meint diesen Schutz durch ein Analogverfahren umgehen zu können, ähnlich der anfänglichen DRM Umgehung, irrt, denn die zusätzlichen Frequenzmuster können selbst nach einer Analogaufnahme mit handelsüblichen Mikrofonen noch nachgewiesen werden und kopieren sich folglich mit.

Die Labels und Onlinehändler freuen sich und preisen diesen neuen Schutz als den idealen Kompromiss zwischen den Urhebern und den Endverbrauchern an. Aber ist dem wirklich so?

Quelle zur News


----------



## Hombracho (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Also irgendeine Art von verbraucherfreundlichem Kopierschutz muss es ja nun schon geben. Wenn das so klappt wie hier beschrieben, dann ist doch alles in Butter.

Besonders neu ist der Link zu deinem Artikel aber nicht.. Februar 2007?


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Der Link dient zur technischen Erklärung. Das Thema ansich ist relativ aktuell, vor allem und das war mein ausschlaggebender Punkt, weil Vodafone, jetzt auch mit Warner Musik und den 4 größten Majorlabels, als weltweit erster Netzbetreiber, einen Vereinbarung für die DRM frei Nutzung verabschiedet hat.

MfG


----------



## Jami (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Wird doch bestimmt ne Möglichkeit geben, das Rauszurechnen.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Wenn man herausbekommt wie es reingerechnet wurde bestimmt.

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man herausbekommt wie es reingerechnet wurde bestimmt.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ganze unterliegt einem Logarithmus, wie er auch bei Keys benutzt wird (etwa Nero oder andere Programme). Ein Key Generator (der den  Logarithmus des Verfahrens kennt) macht das dann schon, das wird es auch für ein derartiges Verfahren geben.
Dass das Sicher ist, ist ungefähr so sicher wie mit einem kaputten Regenmantel im See trocken schwimmen zu können.


----------



## Tamio (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Und wenn mein 8GB MP3 Player geklaut wird muss ich nicht nur den Diebstahl meines MP3Players anzeigen, sondern muss dann noch eine Liste mit 1500 Liedern mitliefern  Weil ich sonst der gear****e bin wenn die Lieder im Inet auftauchen. Oder Einbruch in die Wohnung und meine externe Platte wird geklaut.

Mich würde dennoch interessieren wie es Format Umwandlungen überstehen soll. Dachte bisher das so was wie MP3 und Ogg darauf basiert Frequenzen zu kappen die das Menschliche Ohr nicht hören kann


----------



## Pixelplanet (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

ist ja ansich ne nette idee

nur blöd das man dafür die mp3 spezifikation ändern müsste weil mp3 nunmal alle frequenzen die der Mensch nicht hören kann filtert und damit die datei verkleinert 

da würde dder versteckte code gleich mit gefiltert werden


und wie bereits gesagt ist es total sinnfrei weil man damit am ende auch niemand verklagen kann weil wenn mein mp3 player geklaut wird kann ich dafür ganz bestimmt keine anzeige kriegen weil dadurch meine musik im umlauf ist.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Tamio schrieb:


> Und wenn mein 8GB MP3 Player geklaut wird muss ich nicht nur den Diebstahl meines MP3Players anzeigen, sondern muss dann noch eine Liste mit 1500 Liedern mitliefern  Weil ich sonst der gear****e bin wenn die Lieder im Inet auftauchen. Oder Einbruch in die Wohnung und meine externe Platte wird geklaut.


 Tja, dass ist wirklich eine gute Frage. Vielleicht muss man dann nachweisen, dass man es nicht selbst verschuldet hatte, was ich mir aber nach Rechtslage, Unschuldsvermutung, nicht vorstellen kann, da sie dir eigentlich nachweisen müssen, dass du vorsätzlich gehandelt hast.


> Mich würde dennoch interessieren wie es Format Umwandlungen überstehen soll. Dachte bisher das so was wie MP3 und Ogg darauf basiert Frequenzen zu kappen die das Menschliche Ohr nicht hören kann


Gute Frage. Vielleicht befindet sich der Frequenzalgorythmus in einem Bereich der nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden kann aber noch Bestandteil des Wiedergabefrequenzspektrums ist. Eventuell irgendwas unter 100Hz?

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

bezieht sich das jetzt nur aus Titeln die Online erworben wurden, oder auch auf CD`s?


----------



## drachenorden (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Ein zuverlässiger Urheberschutz und geeignete Maßnahmen, die den Verbraucher nicht unnötig beeinträchtigen (Stichwort: Abspielproblematik Musik-CDs) ist sicher begrüßenswert; solange Anbieter wie *flatster* weiter bestehen, ändert sich (in meinen Augen) auch ein digitales Wasserzeichen nichts daran, legal und günstig an die geliebte Musik zu kommen.

Ich finde, solange die Preise für Musik, DVD & Co. *in normalen Regionen* verbleiben, wächst auch die Akzeptanz beim Verbraucher und es wird durchaus gekauft; gerade bei flatster bekommt man für ~48 € im Jahr Vollzugriff auf ein reichhaltiges Angebot - umgerechnet auf den einzelnen Song ein durchaus faires Angebot.

Die Preise für DVDs sind seit einiger Zeit ebenfalls in erfreulich gefallen; Blu-ray Discs werden sicherlich etws hochpreisiger bleiben, da jedoch stark auf Sammler-Editionen gesetzt wird, ist für Liebhaber durchaus ein greifbarer Gegenwert gegeben - qualitativ sowieso.

Von der *alles-umsonst-Mentalität* sollte man sich, und da ist jeder Einzelne gefragt, tunlichst lösen - im Gegenzug ist die Industrie gefragt, attraktive Angebote zu schnüren, dann sollten beide Seiten zufrieden sein.

Die Kosten für die Entwicklung immer neuer, früher oder später umgehbarer, Kopierschutzmaßnahmen vielmehr in attraktive Preise umzulegen, wäre der vernünftigere Weg. 

Der Schutz des geistien Eigentums respektive das Urheberrecht sollte allerdings gewahrt bleiben. Ohne Ideen keine Filme, Musik - und Unterhaltung.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> bezieht sich das jetzt nur aus Titeln die Online erworben wurden, oder auch auf CD`s?


Ich denke mal nur aus Onlinetiteln, da die MP3´s nach dem Kauf erst mit den Käuferdaten encodiert werden.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Und was soll dann die Technik genau bringen? Wieder die armen Käufer ärgern? 


Das wäre ja so als wenn du dein Haus vor Einbrechern schützen willst, du mauerst die Fenster zu, lässt jedoch die Haustür offen.


----------



## Pokerclock (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, dass ist wirklich eine gute Frage. Vielleicht muss man dann nachweisen, dass man es nicht selbst verschuldet hatte, was ich mir aber nach Rechtslage, Unschuldsvermutung, nicht vorstellen kann, da sie dir eigentlich nachweisen müssen, dass du vorsätzlich gehandelt hast.



Da hier in D bei Raubkopien nur zivilrechtlich eine Möglichkeit besteht Schaden geltend zu machen, hat der Geschädigte (Urheber, Publisher) die Beweispflicht.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Und was soll dann die Technik genau bringen? Wieder die armen Käufer ärgern?
> 
> 
> Das wäre ja so als wenn du dein Haus vor Einbrechern schützen willst, du mauerst die Fenster zu, lässt jedoch die Haustür offen.


Nein eben nicht. Dem ehrlichen Käufer ensteht kein Nachteil. Es soll quasi abschrecken da der Ursprung einer Datei nachvollziehbar ist, wodurch die Hemmschwelle legal erworbene Musikstücke weiterzugeben sinken soll.

Dein Beispiel verstehe ich leider nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht. Dem ehrlichen Käufer ensteht kein Nachteil. Es soll quasi abschrecken da der Ursprung einer Datei nachvollziehbar ist, wodurch die Hemmschwelle legal erworbene Musikstücke weiterzugeben sinken soll.
> 
> Dein Beispiel verstehe ich leider nicht.
> 
> MfG



Na pass auf, wozu das ganze? Wozu muss nachvollzogen werden woher du die Datei hast? Was soll das denn bringen. Kommt dann die Polizei zudir nachhause um zu sehen wo du die Titel her hast? Ich kapiers net  


Für Leute die die Musik nicht legal erwerben macht es doch überhaupt kein Unterschied.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Es geht ja nicht um die illegalen Erwerber, sondern um die illegalen Verteiler. Sozusagen und das halte ich grundsätzlich für richtig, wird das Problem bei der Wurzel gepackt. 

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eventuell irgendwas unter 100Hz?



Also wenn du nur bis 100 Hz hörst, solltest du mal zum Arzt gehen^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die illegalen Erwerber, sondern um die illegalen Verteiler. Sozusagen und das halte ich grundsätzlich für richtig, wird das Problem bei der Wurzel gepackt.
> 
> MfG



Nicht wenn sie CD`s als quellen nehmen, deswegen mein Beispiel mit der offenen Tür


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da hier in D bei Raubkopien nur zivilrechtlich eine Möglichkeit besteht Schaden geltend zu machen, hat der Geschädigte (Urheber, Publisher) die Beweispflicht.


 
DAs versuch mal der Musikindustrie zu erzählen, wenn man dir den MP3 Player klaut oder du ihn verlierst.
Dann fangen die an wegen der Sorgfaltspflicht den Breiten zu machen.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also wenn du nur bis 100 Hz hörst, solltest du mal zum Arzt gehen^^


Wieso nur bis?
Fakt ist die Information wird in einem Freequenzbereich angesiedelt der nicht ohne weiteres hörbar ist und nicht von den Encodern wegrationalisiert wird. Vielleicht liegt der Unterschied im Dynamicbereich, so das die Information sehr leise übertragen wird. Die genaue Funktion würde mich ja auch mal interessieren. 



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie CD`s als quellen nehmen, deswegen mein Beispiel mit der offenen Tür


 Ah, jetzt verstehe ich auch dein Beispiel. 
Tja, dann wird es wahrscheinlich registriert welche CD/DVD an welchen Reseller vertrieben wurde. Dort wiederum kann man ja nachweisen, zumindestens bei nicht Bar-Zahlung, wer diese CD/DVD gekauft und anschliessend hochgeladen hat. Wie es allerdings bei BAR-Zahlung eine Zuordnung geben soll weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Nicht das die auf irgendwelche dumme Registrierungsideen kommen, sowa war doch schon einmal bei Spielen als Kopierschutz im Gespräch.

MfG


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Noch ein Grund mehr nur Vinyls zu kaufen , ich downloade mir die musik eh nicht von den anbietern ,sondne rkauf nur CD´s .


----------



## ghostadmin (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso nur bis?



Ok, sorry verschrieben.^^
Ab


----------



## exa (24. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie CD`s als quellen nehmen, deswegen mein Beispiel mit der offenen Tür



das "große Problem Musikpiraterie" besteht allerdings erst, seit es Breitbandinternet gibt und Tauschbörsen im großen Stil existieren...

soll heißen, wenn man Onlinemusik geschützt hat, hat man 70% des Problems unter Kontrolle (wenn man denn auch gewillt ist, das ganze richtig zu nutzen)

denn dann kann ohne weiteres der legale Onlinehandel blühen und die illegalen Verbreiter gestoppt werden, die Konsumenten waren schon immer das kleinere Problem, denn die haben sich ohne Anbieter von selbst erledigt...

welcher Jugendliche kauft denn seine Musik noch auf CD??? Die privaten gebrannten CDs sind doch schon immer unter "ärgerlich, aber was solls" gelaufen


----------



## eXEC-XTX (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Ich fänd das super. Ein Kopierschutz der _KEINEN_ stört, jeder kann die Musik abspielen, brennen, convertieren, im Auto hören, völlig egal.

Ganz davon abgesehen wird der Kopierschutz auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit geknackt sein, sobalt die Specs bekannt sind. Das ist aber auch bei aktuellen der Fall, damit wäre in Punkt Funktionssicherheit gleichstand mit nervendem DRM


----------



## Tamio (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Ich fänd das super. Ein Kopierschutz der _KEINEN_ stört, jeder kann die Musik abspielen, brennen, convertieren, im Auto hören, völlig egal.


Der stört dich spätestens dann wenn du deinen MP3Player verlierst und es nicht merkst. Eine Woche später haste dann eine Unterlassungsverfügung oder Anzeige im Briefkasten wegen unerlaubter Verbreitung von 200 Titeln mit jeweils 200000 Downloads. Schadenswert 50000000€ Euro.


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Tamio schrieb:


> Der stört dich spätestens dann wenn du deinen MP3Player verlierst und es nicht merkst. Eine Woche später haste dann eine Unterlassungsverfügung oder Anzeige im Briefkasten wegen unerlaubter Verbreitung von 200 Titeln mit jeweils 200000 Downloads. Schadenswert 50000000€ Euro.


Wohl kaum, da die Anbieter in der Beweispflicht sind und dir ersteinmal vorsätzliches Verhalten nachweisen müssen. 

MfG


----------



## Tamio (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wohl kaum, da die Anbieter in der Beweispflicht sind und dir ersteinmal vorsätzliches Verhalten nachweisen müssen.
> 
> MfG


 Die lassen dann die Musikshop die AGB verändern das man dafür zu Sorgen hat das die eigene Musik nicht ins Internet gelangt und die Beweispflicht nicht nötig ist.
Und mal ganz unter uns wir sind ja hier so schön allein  Gibt genügend Anwälte die verschicken ihre Post fast auf gut Glück das derjenige sich eingeschüchtert fühlt und zahlt. 
(Meine Oma hat mal ein schreiben bekommen die hat aber nicht mal Internet geschweige denn einen PC )

Natürlich ist das rein spekulative allerdings halte ich es nicht für so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## cid-baba (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Tamio schrieb:


> Die lassen dann die Musikshop die AGB verändern das man dafür zu Sorgen hat das die eigene Musik nicht ins Internet gelangt und die Beweispflicht nicht nötig ist.



agb sind ganz nett, aber wenn im gesetz steht, dass die firma in der beweispflicht ist gilt das, egal was in den agb steht - nur weil einer firma ein gesetz nicht passt kann sie nicht durch agb die gültigkeit einschränken (oder glaubst du sonst würde irgendein händler gewährleistung geben?)


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Tamio schrieb:


> (Meine Oma hat mal ein schreiben bekommen die hat aber nicht mal Internet geschweige denn einen PC )


Wenn du wüßtest wieviel externe Mitarbeiter der Telekom alten Leuten, die nichtmal ein PC haben, einen 16Mbit Internetzugang mit Telefonflat verkauft haben. 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> DAs versuch mal der Musikindustrie zu erzählen, wenn man dir den MP3 Player klaut oder du ihn verlierst.
> Dann fangen die an wegen der Sorgfaltspflicht den Breiten zu machen.



Wenn ein Anwalt bereits mit Sorgfaltspflichten (=Nebenleistungspflichten) und dem guten alten "Treu und Glauben" kommen muss, fällt ihm nichts mehr anderes ein. Das ist dann Auslegungssache und kann gut gehen oder eben nicht. Da würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen und vor Gericht gehen. Besser als sofort zu zahlen und der Dumme zu sein. Gerichtskosten hin oder her. Zumal es sich hier um normative Schadensfälle handelt (Annahme von Vermögensschaden). Äußerst umstritten und in ihrer Berechnung zweifelhaft. 



Tamio schrieb:


> Die lassen dann die Musikshop die AGB verändern das man dafür zu Sorgen hat das die eigene Musik nicht ins Internet gelangt und die Beweispflicht nicht nötig ist.



Keine AGB steht über dem Gesetz. Wenn eine solche AGB angewendet wird, ist sie wegen §309 Nr.12 BGB unwirksam. Mal ein Ausschnitt:



			
				§309 Klauselverbote ohne Wertungsmöglichkeit schrieb:
			
		

> Auch soweit eine Abweichung von den gesetzlichen Vorschriften zulässig ist, ist in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unwirksam:
> 
> 12.(Beweislast)
> eine Bestimmung, durch die der Verwender die Beweislast zum Nachteil des anderen Vertragsteils ändert, insbesondere indem er
> ...



Solche AGB sind also unwirksam.


----------



## Sheeep (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Spätestens wenn die Codierung bekannt ist (glaub nicht das das lange dauert), kann man ein Gegensignal generieren, und der schutz ist weg...
Dann wird es MP3-Encorder geben, die das automatische erzeugen, und die Musik landet weiter im Netz.

Was die Industrie nicht bedenkt, die meisten leute würden sich die musik die sie runterladen nicht kaufen, sondern verzichten. Die Musik die man hört kauft man sowieso -> Band unterstützen (wenn auch nur gering).

Also der Gewinn bzw. der Umsatz wird nicht steigen, selbst wenn sie einen perfekten Kopierschutz haben. Dazu bräuchten sie ein besseres Geschäftsmodell!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn ein Anwalt bereits mit Sorgfaltspflichten (=Nebenleistungspflichten) und dem guten alten "Treu und Glauben" kommen muss, fällt ihm nichts mehr anderes ein. Das ist dann Auslegungssache und kann gut gehen oder eben nicht. Da würde ich es drauf ankommen lassen und vor Gericht gehen. Besser als sofort zu zahlen und der Dumme zu sein. Gerichtskosten hin oder her. Zumal es sich hier um normative Schadensfälle handelt (Annahme von Vermögensschaden). Äußerst umstritten und in ihrer Berechnung zweifelhaft.


 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber es gibt genügend Leute, die sich davon einschüchtern lassen und dann einen Beitrag zahlen, damit sie nicht auf die gesamte Summe, die meist irgendwo steht, verklagt werden.

Es reicht ja schon, wenn ein guter Anwaltsbriefkopf zu finden ist.

Außerdem gibts genügend Anwälte, die inzwischen nichts anderes mehr machen, auch bei Ebay wird ständig verklagt, weil man ein paar geschützte Markensachen verkaufen will, die man nicht mehr braucht.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Keine AGB steht über dem Gesetz. Wenn eine solche AGB angewendet wird, ist sie wegen §309 Nr.12 BGB unwirksam. Mal ein Ausschnitt:
> 
> Solche AGB sind also unwirksam.


 
Das ist wie mit den merkwürdigen Softwareseiten, wo man sich für 192€ anmelden muss, damit man gratis verfügbare Software runterladen kann. 
In deren AGBs steht immer drinne, dass man damit auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichtet.


----------



## JePe (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Ein "Widerruf" ist letztlich die Rueckgewaehr wechselseitig empfangener Leistungen - bei einem Download nicht moeglich. Schlechtes Beispiel demnach.


----------



## animus91 (25. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

es ist doch überhaupt nicht die rede von unhörbaren frequenzbereichen. Es werden denk ich mal die Frequenzen etwas verändert , was evtl für das menschliche ohr nciht hörbar aber messbar ist. Allerdings ist es frgalich ob sowas wirklich angwandt wird, da es ja grad erst vom frauenhofer institut entwickelt wird. falls das auf den markt kommt, dann sicher erst in mindestens 5 jahren, schjließlich muss der server jede datei die heruntergeladen wird verändern.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man herausbekommt wie es reingerechnet wurde bestimmt.
> 
> MfG


 
Kommt ganz klar drauf an wie Komplex das ganze ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Bei Downloads ist ein Widerruf im Sinne des Fernabsatzrechtes nicht möglich. 

Bei den Abzockseiten ist die Möglichkeit die AGB auch zu lesen eingeschränkt bzw. andere Klauseln drin, die gegen §§309/310 BGB verstoßen. 

Manchen Usern sei auch mal das Programm "Brain 0.9 Alpha" empfohlen. Dann muss man auch nicht gleich in Gesetzen nach schauen.


----------



## troppa (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



animus91 schrieb:


> es ist doch überhaupt nicht die rede von unhörbaren frequenzbereichen. Es werden denk ich mal die Frequenzen etwas verändert , was evtl für das menschliche ohr nciht hörbar aber messbar ist.



So wie die Technik momentan ist, kann man das Wasserzeichen auf High-End Anlagen raushören. Natürlich werden keine unhörbaren Frequenzen genutzt, da diese bei mp3 sowieso wegfallen. Mit dem Rausrechnen wirds wohl etwas komplizierter, da sich das Wasserzeichen wohl mit jedem neuen Decoder weiter entwickeln wird. Zudem kommt noch hinzu, das die sowieso ehr mäßige Qualität der mp3's dadurch zusätzlich verschlechtert wird.

Naja, wir werden sehen, aber Eins steht fest, der zahlende Kunde ist wieder der Gea****te, und das "Schwarzdownloaden" wird wieder attraktiver.


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Gute Sache. Produziere selbst Musik auf meinem PC, und hab mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht was denn wäre wenn da ein Hit bei rauskäme. Soll ja nicht so sein das mir alle zujubeln, und ich trotzdem auf der Straße betteln gehn muß, weil kein Schwein für die Musi zahlt. Für die paar tausend Lieder die ich z.B. auf meiner Festplatte hab, existiert noch jede einzelne original-CD samt dazugehöriger Rechnung (hust). Nee, mal im Ernst. Kopierschutz muß sein, und wenn da jemand was besseres anbietet als DRM, dann her damit. Die Idee ist an sich gut, aber wie man weiß: schon am Tag der Bekanntgabe eines neuen Kopierschutzes ist dieser schon so gut wie umgangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Gute Sache. Produziere selbst Musik auf meinem PC, und hab mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht was denn wäre wenn da ein Hit bei rauskäme. Soll ja nicht so sein das mir alle zujubeln, und ich trotzdem auf der Straße betteln gehn muß, weil kein Schwein für die Musi zahlt.


 
Hast du denn eine Webseite, wo du Hörproben reingestellt hast?
Welches Genre versorgst du denn?


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine Webseite, wo du Hörproben reingestellt hast?
> Welches Genre versorgst du denn?



Da wo ich herkomm ist es schon der helle Wahnsinn, daß es Internetzugang gibt. Also frag bloß nicht nach einer Website. Genre? Elektronisch-Mucke eben, produziert mit Reason 4.0


----------



## DaStash (26. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Gute Sache. Produziere selbst Musik auf meinem PC, und hab mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht was denn wäre wenn da ein Hit bei rauskäme.


Mal eine Grundsatzfrage. Hast du Reason 4.0 original gekauft? Weil wenn nicht, würde ich es an deiner Stelle tunlichst bleiben lassen diesen kommerziell vermarkten zu wollen. 



animus91 schrieb:


> es ist doch überhaupt nicht die rede von unhörbaren frequenzbereichen. Es werden denk ich mal die Frequenzen etwas verändert , was evtl für das menschliche ohr nciht hörbar aber messbar ist. Allerdings ist es frgalich ob sowas wirklich angwandt wird, da es ja grad erst vom frauenhofer institut entwickelt wird. falls das auf den markt kommt, dann sicher erst in mindestens 5 jahren, schjließlich muss der server jede datei die heruntergeladen wird verändern.


Ja wird es. Zum Beispiel bei Vodafone, dem größten Netzbetreiber für Onlinemusik, der es geschafft hat alle 5 großen Majorlabels unter Vertrag zu nehmen, siehe dazu auch Newsbeschreibung. 

MfG


----------



## Saab-FAN (27. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*

Diese Technik muss meines Erachtens gar nicht erst wirklich zum Einsatz kommen. Allein die Tatsache, dass man irgendwo hin schreibt, dass dieses Verfahren verwendet wird, wird vermutlich viele Leute abschrecken, die Dateien hochzuladen. 
Und darauf zielt die Sache ja ab: Sagen zu können, der Böse Uploader kann eindeutig identifiziert werden. Ob man das dann wirklich kann, ist ne andere Sache. Und die richtigen Kriminellen/Kommerziellen Raubkopierer wird man sowieso nie loswerden. Die laden weiterhin hoch, egal wie hoch das Risiko für sie ist, entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## cookiebrandt (27. September 2009)

*AW: DRM adé, willkommen digitales Wasserzeichen!*



animus91 schrieb:


> falls das auf den markt kommt, dann sicher erst in mindestens 5 jahren, schjließlich muss der server jede datei die heruntergeladen wird verändern.



Die Dinger gibt es schon. U. a. verwendet Amazon Wasserzeichen (jedoch nicht auf Benutzer zugeschnittene - ein Wasserzeichen pro Lied, wahrscheinlich "Amazon-geprägt" )

Quelle: heise online - 25.09.07 - Amazon startet Online-Musikshop mit DRM-freien MP3-Dateien [Update]

MfG


----------

